# Went last night



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went last night. Took my brother and my nephew. My nephew had a blast. He gigged 6 of the 8 flounder we got. We had a double header last night also. 2 laying side by side. FYI the gig he was using has stainless lag bolts. Most of the fish he gigged he didnt penatrate all the way through the fish. Notice in the pictures. But he didnt loose any fish due to falling of the gig. Those lag bolts are more forgiving on bad shots than those with barbs. I let him use that gig on purpose.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like Cody had a blast! Wish i had been home to go out too and get me some more! dont catch them all before i get home!!!


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice Fish.....Glad to see the young man doing some gigging.

So......You couldn't be a little bit more specific about where you went could ya? 

Tim


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW 6 out of the 8? He's going to be putting a lot of pressure on you to go again.

Watching the kids hunt is as much fun as hunting yourself. Their excitement level is contagious.

Congradulations. Thanks for posting. I'm stuck in the desert until the end of April, so I have to do all of my floundering through watching PFF


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats Glad to see they are moving back in, looks like the little guy had a big time. Thanks for sharing:takephoto. How deep of water were ya'll in? looks pretty shallow.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *IGIG2 (3/14/2009)*Congrats Glad to see they are moving back in, looks like the little guy had a big time. Thanks for sharing:takephoto. How deep of water were ya'll in? looks pretty shallow.


 The majority of the flounder last night werent right up on the beach. Picked up most as we would head out to go around a pier.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch and pics. Got me wanting to start early! :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Those pics are priceless! Hope he got a few copies. He'll never forget that trip. Great report and sounds like you guys have them dialed in now. Hope to make it over and join up one night soon!

:clap:takephoto:clap:takephoto


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to see the youngster get in on the action. Looks like things are starting to pick up down that way.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (3/15/2009)*Glad to see the youngster get in on the action. Looks like things are starting to pick up down that way.


Yes the youngster had a great time. The last time we all went together he was in kindergarten. By 8pm he was sound asleep in the bottom of the boat and stayed there covered up with life jackets till we pulled the boat out of the water. According to your pictures it looks like your honey hole is a lot warmer than ours.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (3/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (3/15/2009)*Glad to see the youngster get in on the action. Looks like things are starting to pick up down that way.
> ...


Its a decent spot. If the wind wouldn't have been howling I would have stayed longer and I feel confident I could have boated a few more. I was having to watch the whole front of the boat for most of the night so I am pretty sure some got by me.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG Glad to see some dead "flatties"


----------

